# Ignoring commands/ testing boundaries



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have a 6 month old Vizsla called Olive and would like some advice in regards to some aspects of her training/ behavior...

1. Occasionally she will slink her way into the house without permission (we let her in many times a day, in hopes to lessen the excitement of being indoors) and run around like crazy, hide under things and ignore my commands. She looks at me as if I'm stupid and it's all a game and refuses to go out, making me have to be the bad guy and physically put her outside :-\ How can I positively reinforce a command that asks her to go outside? 

2. Her recall is a bit hit and miss, I call her to 'come' she looks at me and then continues on her merry way ??? 

3. She still will not settle indoors or in the car - i always wait until she is calm to let her in our home/ car, but she still hasn't made the connection that inside is a calm place...

Can you describe your experiences with your vizsla at this age and where things may go from here? 

Any advice is appreciated, I'd also love to know what you think about buying a springer attachment for my bike to provide her with the right amount of exercise each day?

Thanks! ;D ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

Before I can address your concern, I need clarification on something.

Are you saying that she's not allowed inside without your permission, and that she spends more time outdoors than indoors? If so, bingo---that is your biggest issue, and it's not the dog's fault! 
Vizslas aren't the outdoor dog type. They will want to be inside with you (or with you wherever you happen to be, indoors or out), all the time, and frankly my Vizsla won't even stay outside by herself at all -ever-! The only time she enjoys being outside is if I am with her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with lilyloo if we are understanding that part correctly. Vizslas were bred to be companion dogs that reside in the home with you and they need that close interaction as much if not more than lots of exercise to be mentally sound and calm dogs. My girl is almost 3 and *extremely* low energy compared to other Vs, but if I'm gone all day she needs to get as close as possible to my face to relax. They would melt into you if they physically could. 


On the Springer, I think it would be a great addition...eventually. Wait until Olive is older, 14-18 months, when her joints and muscles are more developed or you risk lasting damage. I started taking my dog with me for short bike rides on grass or dirt when she was 5 months as I felt it was important to socialize her to the bike. She was unleashed and I frequently stopped to let her rest and rehydrate. Being attached to the bike and having to keep pace with you, particularly if you're biking on paved surfaces would be too much right now. 

For your other concerns, take a look around the forum. We have a lot of great threads already about recall training and even on teaching calming behaviors. Crate training would be beneficial for you to look into as well.


----------



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!

I totally agree with you, I 100% would love to have her indoors with me as much as possible.

I find myself getting frustrated and unable to cope with her being indoors, because she just does not settle! I don't have a clue how to address this. Overall she is very calm for the breed, but when she gets on the couch she jumps around/ stands up/ wriggles NON stop or runs around the house mindlessly.

I don't know what to dooooo, if i had it my way she'd be indoors pretty much all the time, I would also work towards her sleeping indoors but right now it just doesn't seem possible!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Raising a puppy is hard work. Olive is still very young and the passing of time will help!
I must agree with the others, though... She needs to be indoors with you most of the time. All dogs are, by nature, pack animals, and Vizslas in particular form especially tight bonds with their "pack", which is you and your family. She probably can't settle until she feels comfortable in the knowledge that she is part of your pack. Bring her in and give her time. 
p.s. Olive does need to be sleeping indoors, too.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

These dogs are not called VELCRO for nothing. I can't even go to the bathroom or get close to my husband most times. A tired vizsla is a happy and well behaved vizsla. Keep Olive on a training, mind game and exercise regime in which you are consistent in what you say and do and how your family members behave with her too. Yes raising a puppy(especially a vizsla) is not an easy task. It all pays off in the long run though.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion the longer you put off letting her indoors with you the majority of the time, the worse her indoor behavior (and outdoor behavior as well) will get. She's excited because she likes it AND she's not used to it --- it's a big, exciting treat when she is inside with you. If it becomes the normal routine, the excitement of being inside will fade, and her needs for companionship will be filled. She definitely should be sleeping inside, even if it's in a crate. 

I hope you don't take offense to this, but in my opinion if you cannot provide her with the privilege of being inside and accompanying you with your day-to-day life indoors, she needs a new home. This is the one thing that is nearly 100% indisputable trait of the Vizsla breed -- they are VELCRO to their humans and they will not ever do well if they are denied this. Exercise is also very important, but I'd say it is less so than companionship. I'm actually really sad thinking of how lonely Olive must be. 

Again, I hope you don't take that as a personal attack. I can tell that you want to help Olive and yourself!

Have you guys worked on basic obedience? If you are new to the dog-training world I would suggest some puppy group obedience classes or even one-on-one training with a trainer.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It would be helpful to explain how this all started, when you first got her what was she like and what was the routine? When did she start sleeping outside and generally being outside most of the day? What you're saying is that you'd like her inside as much as possible, which would suggest that you keep her outside as a result of her behaviors. Tell us about that. Most of what you're describing...the amped up behavior, the excitability, the greeting frenzy..are all basic variations on "Normal" Vizsla behavior, they are very emotional and extremely attached to their people, that's why we like them. If you were unprepared for that and responded by withdrawing yourself, that is the source of the problem and that is what now needs to change. 

Although it's understandable that you'd want to get as much space btwn you and her b/c of her behaviors, it's unfortunately the exact opposite of what will work to reduce the behaviors...actually, as you see, removing her seems to be increasing the behaviors. You are throwing gasoline on the fire here.

Do you have a large crate? If not, get one and let's start to talk about using that, instead of banning her to the outside. Also, getting her another dog isn't going to address the problem, it's you she's missing. If you get a Springer as a 'Therapy dog' for her, that puppy would need to be outside with her, so what you'd likely get is two neurotic dogs.

I'd also recommend you go to Amazon and get a truly excellent training book by Carol Lea Benjamin, "Mother Knows Best". She needs some training here, for sure, but the first step is being able to address your own tolerance with what are essentially "Normal" Vizsla behaviors. In the mean time, you might plan in some exercise time with her..they really need that, as well as some fun/play time. The training will go easier if she's relaxed and also if she feels emotionally attended to.


----------



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you fingerling and lilyloo, i completely understand and appreciate your concern!

re lilyloo, yes i'm trying to incorporate indoor time whenever I am home, hopefully this will help in addressing this. We also take her to weekly dog classes + I have committed to 2x 10 minute training sessions with me daily (+exercise).

and Gingerling; I must admit she was a lot calmer indoors when we first got her because we had her crated when sleeping inside, i can absolutely see the link here now :-[ thank you!

She started sleeping outside after about 3 weeks (so at 14 weeks of age), I am trying to explain to my mum the benefits of having her indoors more, as is the primary reason olive sleeps outside.

Just so things are clearer: I am 19 and the primary handler/ carer for Olive, I also have an older sister and 2 younger brothers (9 & 11) whose inconsistency seems to have hindered progress with jumping up etc.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Fingerling", lol...*Blushes*. At the time I registered, "Gingerling" seemed so appropriate b/c I had recently brought home AJ, #3, and he was just so...gingery. Now, it sounds silly, maybe I can just change my nick to "Robert".

Anyways, thanks for the clarification. Maybe if you show your mum this thread and we talk with her directly? The last thing you want is to have a fight with her over this, maybe if the recommendation comes from us she might be able to hear it.


----------

